# Créer un DVD de Windows bootable pour BootCamp ?



## Ben20 (11 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je tente désespérément d'installer Windows sur mon MBP afin d'installer divers logiciels nécessaires pour mes études et qui malheureusement ne tournent que sous Windows..
J'ai donc lancé l'assistant BootCamp, téléchargé les fichiers WindowsSupport à utiliser plus tard pour assurer la compatibilité Windows/Mac, et partitionné mon DD.
J'ai une iso de Windows 7 Professionel SP1 que j'ai gravé sur un DVD, en faisant clic droit sur l'iso puis "_graver sur le disque_".
Je continue donc dans l'assistant BootCamp qui me dit d'insérer mon DVD de Windows et cliquer sur "_lancer l'installation_", ce que je fais bien-entendu.
Mon MBP redémarre et là m'affiche le message suivant "_no bootable device insert boot disk and press any key_".

Aurais-je mal gravé mon iso ou le problème vient d'ailleurs ?
Je n'ai rien trouvé jusqu'à présent 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## jcfaggia (11 Février 2012)

A mon avis, DVD ORIGINAL et universel , non OEM, indispensable.
Attends d'autres avis mais c'est ce que je pense.
JCF


----------



## Ben20 (11 Février 2012)

Donc une version à minimum 200 si je comprends bien ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h54 ----------

Pourquoi on ne peut pas prendre de version OEM en faite ?


----------



## jcfaggia (12 Février 2012)

Petite recherche Google , entre autres :

http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-15178772-difference-windows-7-oem-et-boite


----------



## edd72 (13 Février 2012)

Ton ISO de W7 SP1 sort d'où?

Est-ce juste le Service Pack ou bien un W7 complet?


----------



## bahamas1 (16 Février 2012)

Utilise l'outil de microsoft pour créer ton DVD d'installation.

http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche302934-windows-7-usb-dvd-download-tool.html


----------



## bigfoot79 (22 Février 2012)

Hello.

C'est tout simple. Suis ce tuto http://www.labo-apple.com/fr/spip.php?article723


----------



## marsu115 (12 Novembre 2014)

il te suffit au redémarrage de ton mbp de restez appuyer sur alt et de sélectionner ton disque d'installation


----------



## Locke (12 Novembre 2014)

marsu115 a dit:


> il te suffit au redémarrage de ton mbp de restez appuyer sur alt et de sélectionner ton disque d'installation



Tu sais que le message date du 11/02/2012 ? Depuis, il a sûrement trouvé une solution.


----------



## brunnno (13 Novembre 2014)

locke a dit:


> tu sais que le message date du 11/02/2012 ? Depuis, il a sûrement trouvé une solution.



:d :d


----------

